# CADA MEETING 2014 - California App-Based Drivers Association - Official Video



## G-Man (Jun 27, 2014)

The following is the official video of the CADA meeting held This past week


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

good information.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@G-Man
Very nice video of a good meeting! Thank you!
I watched almost till the end, but why can't move the slider back or forward on the video?
Any ideas?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @G-Man
> Very nice video of a good meeting! Thank you!
> I watched almost till the end, but why can't move the slider back or forward on the video?
> Any ideas?


Try a different browser


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

K thanx @UberCemetery !


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Teamsters will do some shake down on uber and get some money.
In the last minute of this video they want you to sign up and pay money to that association.
What you get for your money is a mass email newsletter.
I thought there was something for drivers in it, but I can't see it yet.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Teamsters will do some shake down on uber and get some money.
> In the last minute of this video they want you to sign up and pay money to that association.
> What you get for your money is a mass email newsletter.
> I thought there was something for drivers in it, but I can't see it yet.


That's the point. They want your money with no promise of return.

I'm still waiting for the SF meeting. I have a couple of questions for them. Really easy ones.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CADA Poster for
October 22nd Strike

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=06c2...5784&ithint=file,pdf&authkey=!ABj5HCw5fkb2y5E


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

For those who didn't watch the video until the end :

>> About the rating, very important and hell yeah I'm gonna do it !!!

He said since a driver gets deactivated below 4.5 why are we giving 4 or 5 starson a just normal ride ???
He gives 3 stars if everything was "just Ok"
He gives 5 Stars only if they TIPPED !
He gives 1 Star if they made him feel not 100% comfortable (well I just other words to explain it)

THERE ARE NO 2 or 4 Stars..

THE REASON:
is to stop PUSHING Passengers ratings just because they were "OK"
What do we get in return ? some pax leave our cars with the comment that they will rate us 5Stars and show thumbs up..
What should that please be? I don't give you a tip because I rate you 5 Stars ???

Damn.. from now on I will follow the 1, 3 or 5 Star rule !

however I personally wouldn't sign up and pay anything lol..


----------

